# Timberwolves Blow



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Did anyone else catch the T-Wolves game vs the lowly expansion bobcats? The bobcats tore them up...and we're supposed to be a championship caliber team!? The wolves aren't playing with any intensity.

Between the Vikes and the Wolves, two teams with high pre-season expectations, it sure has been a weak year.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

we definately see where your allegiance lies with two posts lately...one being the vikings blow and the other being the t-wolves blow. As a fan of both I agree in some aspects, but light does not need to be shed on the faults of the beloved teams of many from the area.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thats a good sign. Go Spurs


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree Matt...... It seems like some of the guys aren't playing with a lot of heart out there. Wally and KG seem to be, but some of the others I'm not so sure about. Poor ol' Sam can't seem to guard anyone thrown at him. I hope they can turn it around. They are fun to watch when they are clicking. :-?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Two Words.......Jason Kidd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

djleye said:


> Two Words.......Jason Kidd!!!!!!!!!


In hindsight, it is too bad they didn't pursue that trade a bit earlier. Now that the Woofies have fallen on hard times, I suppose we'd have to give up two arms and a leg to get him now. :roll:


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Trade Cassell, Sprewell and a draft choice, if necessary, to Portland for Nick Van Exel and Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

870, you can trust me that my allegiance still lies with "my" teams. I'm just venting a little frustration at seasons that have been relatively dissapointing considering the expectations both teams had going into them. Besides, if you can't complain about MN sports letting you down than what can you complain about? To me that's the biggest part of being a MN sports fan....knowing how to *****! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I actually agreed on both topics.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There is talk on KFAN today about a trade of Spree, Cassell, and Olowakandi for Bonzi Wells, Jason Williams (white chocolate), and Lorenzen Wright. Bonzi wells is way better than spree but having white chocolate in town with Moss would be scary. Those two went to high school together. Plus, in a game seven, I wouldn't want him in there over Cassell, and I certainly don't want T-Hud running the point in crunch time!!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

They need to trade Hudson and Sczerbiak first. Neither have fit in well with the nucleus we had from last year.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Even though I am not a fan of them I think they need to trade Spree and Hudson. Thats just what I think.


----------

